# Found Cazna a new tool.



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

Awesome, especially when you shoot a little too much juice to it and it rips the truss right off the wall lol.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Might work good if you only have one sheet to put up looks a little slow to me and what about setting the board up there? Would the board still stay in place on a vault? Kinda bulky and awkward, couldn't just throw that in the back of the work vehicle damn novices any way.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Kinda reminds me of Tim the Tool man with his pneumatic stilts.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Looks clever dosnt it checkers, I reckon this dudes got it goin on:thumbsup: And yes, I would try both :thumbup:


----------



## Justa Hick (Nov 23, 2008)

I would never let this on my job. On your hands and knees under 50-80 pound sheet held up by a 2x12? Osha disaster waiting to happen. Just use the yellow crank ups. They hold the sheep fairly safely. Better yet get a pair of guys who know what they are doing. My old hangers hung 100 sheets a man a day in cobby two story small room townhomes.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Justa Hick said:


> I would never let this on my job. On your hands and knees under 50-80 pound sheet held up by a 2x12? Osha disaster waiting to happen. Just use the yellow crank ups. They hold the sheep fairly safely. Better yet get a pair of guys who know what they are doing. My old hangers hung 100 sheets a man a day in cobby two story small room townhomes.


They hold the sheep fairly safely
the sale of drywall lifts are going to sky rocket in kiwi land now:whistling2:


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i knew you wouldn't miss it 2buck.


----------



## STOTLE DRYWALL (Mar 22, 2011)

I am all for doing things by one's self, but looks as if the sheep will die of old age before reaching the ceiling.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

cazna said:


> Looks clever dosnt it checkers, I reckon this dudes got it goin on:thumbsup: And yes, I would try both :thumbup:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TkrRblKLvJw&feature=related


I've seen this before . the guys got it going on. board gets a little scared up ,,but oh well ,, no hanging bill! ,and a scaffold to boot. not OSHA approved,,,. but I'd use it. :thumbup:


----------

